
 Remote,is a book-length refutation of Yahoo’s ban on telecommuting - rjim86
http://qz.com/59434/remote-jason-frieds-next-book-is-a-refutation-of-everything-marissa-mayer-has-said-about-remote-workers/
======
RougeFemme
This brings out a point I hadn’t thought about. Most companies use “remote”
vendors – that is, they have legal, advertising, travel, audit, accounting,
etc. vendors who are “remote”. If they get satisfactory work out of them, why
can’t they do the same with their own employees? Do you really need 40 hours
per week, every week, to immerse your employees in the coporate culture?

